# Your favorite Steelhead Blanks?



## Gutz (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm in the middle of building a St. Croix SC IV 3 pc., 10', 8wt. fly rod. The blank feels pretty good. I fly-fish with it and the 10' is pretty nice for roll casts and mending but I can see how it would be nice for keeping mono out oft he water for a drag-free drift. I think the center pinner's use longer rods but I don't know. Plenty of backbone. I plan to use it on some King's too. I think I got it for about $70. 3 pieces makes it just a little easier to travel with.

G


----------

